# humoristic post what are the fuggliest composer in history of classic ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok i was searching renaissance composer and a portuguese composer look like Alf(the tv alien i swear i was like what the f*** oh my god , i was traumatized poor man,who was thee Jean-Paul Sarte of clasical, they were super ugly but there music was not and genious.

I said this post is futile since we are not responsable of how we look but lets laught a bit shawll we?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think I'll vote but I like the word "fuggly." A mixture of f***, ugly, and Fudd (as in Elmer).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

................................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 89864
> 
> ................................


We can always rely on you.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Not humorous at all:
Gesualdo - ugly outside and inside, regardless of the music he wrote.


----------

